# i can't identify my fish. grey/dark blue with yellow fins



## richardjwaugh (Feb 7, 2010)

i have recently got an established aquarium for my girlfriend. we have no idea what type of cichlid's we have in there. i have looked through alot of web pages to try and find the correct type, but can't get a match.

on a whole they are grey while they are calm. when they get agressive with the others in the tank blue stripes appear on the body and head. the dominant male in the tank has recently become very agressive with his stipes turning into a lighter silver/blue on the body turning to almost white down the tale. he has yellow fins on the tail and top/bottom. hes a bit of an arse and has killed two of the other in the tank in the past two weeks. i guess they were other males and he was claiming the area. i think there are another three males in the tank but they are small and young.
























i think that we only have one female in the tank. she is mainly grey with slightly lighter grey stripes. just recently she has changed the tips of her fins to a green/blue and has become alot more active. i guess she is getting ready to breed. she is also about three times the size of the other fish in the tank.










if anyone could help me out identifying them it would be of great help as we are moving house soon and want to upgrade to a larger tank and get some new additions. also if they are breeding a ny clue on what to do with the spawn would be great.

many thanks Richard


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

the top fish is some type of Elongatus like a "Elongatus Mpanga"
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=876

the bigger fish is some sort of Aulonocara which are generally called "Peacocks". Can't tell what species, you may never know.

To have success, you need a rather crowded tank in a tank longer than a meter in length. They fight too much in groups less than ten and in smaller tanks.

If they breed, which is possible, the young will be undesirable hybrids which should not be given away. I suppose you could keep a few for your own entertainment, but they breed and crossbreed easily, it is not difficult nor rare for this to happen. You should only save babies of fish that you know what they are for sure.


----------

